# Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, Valve springs, Lifters,Clutches



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*All Items Include Free Ground Shipping in the lower 48 states* 










82MM Kolbenschmidt Piston Set,Fits all 12V VR6. These are new in box. OEM piston supplier for the euro 2.9 engines (among others). SET INCLUDES 6 PISTONS, WITH RINGS, PINS AND CLIPS. 
_Direct purchase link below._ 
82MM Kolbenschmidt Piston Set 

Samco Corrado VR6 Coolant Hose Set 

Samco Golf Jetta MK3 VR6 Coolant Hose Set 

Samco Golf Jetta MK4 VR6 Coolant Hose Set 

ARP VW 12V VR6 COMPLETE HARDWARE KIT 

Autotech 262 (includes Cam alignment tool) 

Autotech 262 & INA German lifter set (includes Cam alignment tool) 

Autotech 262 & Supertech H/D Spring set (includes Cam alignment tool) 










Free Ground shipping on all parts In the Lower 48 states 
_Direct purchase links below._ 

Eurospec Sport 268 
MKII,MKIII GIAC 268 Chips are $199.95

MKIII GIAC 256 Chips are $199.95

MKIV,MK4 GIAC Chips are $375

UM OBD2 Performance EPROM STOCK CAM, STOCK HG $199

UM OBD2 Performance EPROM NON CAM,WITH MK4 HG $199

UM OBD2 Performance EPROM, CAMS, Stock HG $199

UM OBD2 Performance EPROM, CAMS, MK4 HG $199

UM OBD2 Performance EPROM, STOCK CAM,MK3HG, RACE FILE $199

UMOBD2 Performance EPROM STOCK CAM,MK4HG. RACE FILE $199

UM OBD2 Performance EPROM,CAMS,MK3HG,RACE $199

UM OBD2 Performance EPROM,CAMS,MK4HG,RACE FILE $199

UM FORCED INDUCTION SOFTWARE $399

UM FORCED INDUCTION SOFTWARE stage 2 $399

UMOBD2 Performance VR6 MK3 stage 3 $499

OE German Lifter sets of 12 

Supertech H/D Spring set of 12 

 12 INA GERMAN LIFTERS AND Supertech H/D Spring set of 12 

42MM Techtonics Valve sets 

41MM Techtonics Valve sets 

 VR6 TIMING CHAIN SET (Single Upper Chain) 

 VR6 TIMING CHAIN SET (Dual Upper Chain) 

 VR6 TIMING CHAIN SET (Single Upper Chain AFP MK4) 

 02A Peloquin Limited Slip Diff 

02J Peloquin Limited Slip Diff 

Sachs VR6 Clutch Kit 

Autotech L/W Flywheel 

Complete 12V VR6 German Headgasket Sets includes MKIV Headgasket upgrade. $110 includes early valve cover gasket (Fits MKII and MKIII only) 

Complete 12V VR6 German Headgasket Sets includes MKIVHeadgaskt upgrade. $110 (includes late valve cover gasket) Fits MKII and MKIII only(pictured below) 











Complete 12V VR6 German Headgasket Set $110 (includes early valve cover gasket)Fits MKII and MKIII only 

Complete 12V VR6 German Headgasket Set $110 includes late valve cover gasket( Fits MKII and MKIII only) 

German Head bolt set of 20 fits all 12V VR6 $54.95 


MKIV Headgasket (Elring or Reinz) $60 

Upper intake manifold gasket and Early valve cover gasket $25 

Upper intake manifold gasket and Late valve cover gasket $25 

12V VR6 Engine Block Gasket Set $70  











Please provide build date of vehicle in order to get the correct set. Also if your car has a distributor please let me know so that the extra O-ring can be provided (it is not required for coil pack cars) 

Visa Mastercard Discover and American Express can be accepted via Paypal without registration. 

California residents will be charged 8.00 % sales tax. 

www.FourSeasonTuning.com 
The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site. 
Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you. 
Questions at 714-997-5842 
Email is better than IM (paypal here as well) 
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com* 

Thanks for looking. 
James 

AKA wld101turkey 


Prices subject to change without notice.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the great customer service and follow up of the shipments, off shore as well


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

James, I got a couple of questions.
1- Would you happen to have any h&r stuff?
2- Would you sell the ARP head bolts seperately? how much would that be?
Thanks


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

i know he can get them seperatly, i emailed him about some stuff. dont recall the cost
h&r "stuff" is vague as hell, you may wanna be slightly clearer on that for him. that said, give him a call, REALLY nice guy to talk to, and for me, we talked for 15 or so minutes about what was right for MY car. best way to get some service from him IMO, that way you KNOW your getting what is best. the number can be found on their site
3 thumbs up for 4season


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (VR6rocks)*

Yes, I can supply H&R product. $225 on the ARP (plus actual freight on intl orders)


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

hehe, I know already about the customer service @ FST. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry for not being clear with the h&r question. I'm looking for the h&r sport springs and the h&r 28mm rear sway bar for mk3 vr6.
James, I still need some time to complete the list of the stuff I need. Better pack all of them into one order.
Thanks


----------



## EcKoVr6 (May 21, 2006)

it is free shipping to canada too ? 
how much to ship 
-timing chain kit 
-bfi motor mout kit
-head gasket kit
Canada G1E 2M7 
USPS as a gift or lower the value ?? 
thanks !


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (EcKoVr6)*

No, But most Canadian customers prefer the USPS ( as they don't charge crazy customs clearance fees like UPS). I can't lower the value because I'm going to insure it for the amount you paid (in case its lost or damaged in transit). I will credit $10 toward the free ground offered in the lower 48 states.
EMS is 3-5 days and is traceable online Cost is $40 your final cost $30
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=170 add qty 30
Air Parcel Post is 10-30 days and is *NOT* traceable online Cost is $29 your final cost $19 
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=203 add qty 19 
All items are in stock and your order can ship tomorrow.


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

QUESTION-i'm going FI buying the Kenitic turbo kit and was wondering how good are the FST 256 FI Regrind Cam Set???


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

The FST 256 on the 118 lobe center was designed for superchargers. As for the quality, No returns to date. 
The cat 256 is a specfic turbo grind. On new billets no cores to return. 117 lobe center.
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=108

Also the FST 266/256 also a turbo grind. 118 lobe center.
http://fourseasontuning.com/?product=108
People have run from 248-268 duration on lobe centers ranging from 110-118 cams in FI apps. I would ask Kinetic or C2 if their software will support a larger than stock cam.


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

got ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

hey James its shelby, look im looking for a turbo kit for the VR now ,and I was wondering which one to consider for DIS? EIP seems to be the only company I can find that offers a kit over 300whp. I was looking to hit arround 350 to 400 but not use EIP's innercooler set up, and go with one I can fab up. Let me know. Hell I would go supercharger if VF made a kit go that high. Now remember I have the 2.9L, that is still pulling hard... thank you again. So with all of this sounds like we are going to be playing phone tag again huh?










_Modified by 92vrcorrado at 8:59 PM 4-3-2007_


----------



## zrp (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

just wanted to say thanks to james for all his help. awsome guy great pricing, fast shipping and very knowledgeable.
definatley would recomend him for your one stop vw needs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealth GTi (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (zrp)*

are plain gaic chips available for 135? meaning no cam profile.... 97(AA) computer


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (stealth GTi)*

Yes, same price.


----------



## o0bur (Aug 16, 2006)

Bought a timing chain kit - received it fast, quality parts.. Thanks 4 seasons, things went perfect.
Thumbs up for a smooth transaction.



_Modified by o0bur at 11:55 PM 12-9-2007_


----------



## Sik97VeeDubGti (May 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i need to do the valve stem guides on my head 
its a 95 obd1 vr6 coil pack, i need all the neccasary gaskets and i guessing new studs! 
please pm me all the info and i will be sure to order asap!!!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Sik97VeeDubGti)*

Im sent, The valve stem seals are included in the headgasket sets.


----------



## EcKoVr6 (May 21, 2006)

i just put a order today ... but can you have the motor mount bfi stage 1 and the aluminium crack pipe ??? if you can juste add to my cart Dany Audet ! i pay you the balance 
thanks


----------



## booby_forkman (Feb 17, 2005)

bump for you guys. several purchases and always a wonderful experience.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Any deals on Schricks cam 268?


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

well, now that james got me an answer, i'm gonna be putting my list together of items needed/wanted


----------



## random92 (Sep 23, 2004)

about the giac chips,is there some sort of flash software you can install with out actually installing a chip or do u actually have to sauder in a chip?sorry if its a dumb question but i dont really know anything about these giac chips


_Modified by random92 at 3:24 AM 7-14-2007_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (random92)*

No flashing on the MK3 for Giac. The 99 does not require soldering its a simple install.


----------



## random92 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

sorry i should have been a little more specific,it is a mk4 not a mk3


----------



## megaDan (Jul 11, 2007)

Just ordered AT 262's with alignment tool.
Good price


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (megaDan)*

good choice, my vr runs today because of James, he goes above and beyond what any other company would!!!!


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Bump for a great seller.
James, if you haven't sent me the big package yet, I would like to add the VR6 ARP headbolts to the list.
I'll sort out the additional costs with you.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Four season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my wiseco block coming back this week


----------



## new2 (Aug 8, 2006)

this sale isnt still going on is it?


----------



## new2 (Aug 8, 2006)

have any vr belt tensioners?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (new2vdubVR6)*

Just the Pulley or complete setup?


----------



## new2 (Aug 8, 2006)

nevermind got it already thanks though


----------



## vendetta_black (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

would you recommend the cat 256, cat 263 or the FST 266/256 turbo cam set if im looking to go FI next summer on a mkiv 12v?


----------



## vendetta_black (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

turbo.. probably the kinetic stage 2 kit..


_Modified by vendetta_black at 12:45 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## vendetta_black (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (vendetta_black)*

any ideas?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (vendetta_black)*

256, 262, 266/256 263 264/260 268 these will all work in a turbo app.


----------



## want2buygti (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for $1400 in parts Thanks James for taking the time with my order...the pay pal went thru and thank u very Much!!!
valve springs, lifters, 41 valves, 35.8 valves, pulleys, plugs, wires and hoses and more


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

do you happen to carry the mocal thermostatic plate required for running a real oil cooler?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

Not at this time. Try here this is the Mocal importer.
http://64.202.180.37/files/coolkit.pdf


----------



## vwjetta13 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Bump for great prices....and because James is the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## want2buygti (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (vwjetta13)*

Recieved goods. thanks James..............
did the compression test and cylinder 5 was way low and 6 was buring rich.
cant wait for the new parts thou... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

sent you a PM to see if you have a 02a peloquin lsd in stock


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

@James: Will FST carry the ECS pulleys. The Gruven Set is very nice but the price difference between the two is a lot.


----------



## Cubix (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (Notabora2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For our supporter of the coil pack alternative!


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (Cubix)*

ECS tuning has a pulley set(Light Weight Crank and Power steering) , Not Underdrive, for $179.








I would like to have this but ECS does not ship to soldiers overseas. 



_Modified by Notabora2 at 10:57 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## roldan_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Do you have the throttle body and the maf sensor for an obd2 12v vr6?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

So is this an ongoing sale? Prices on Cat cams is awesome.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_My price will hold until the mfg raises their cost.

spoke with james today. honestly, give the man a call with any of your questions
cant wait for my stuff now








(hint for james: my names matt, and i hide in canuckistan)


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

dont forgett to check your email ,asked if you shipping to sweden?


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

how long is the sale on for? How much would shipping be to canada for 263 cat cams?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

Yes we do ship to Canada
simply add this item for shipping to your order.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=334
Thanks!
James


----------



## VeeJ (Jul 2, 2007)

So can I get the GIAC 268 cam files for the MK4 12v as well? Im a bit confused on that as you have a seperate selection for the 268 on the MK3.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (VeeJ)*

The mk4 chips are more expensive than the mk3 ones.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=81
add $100 here for cam version file. There is a non cam and cam version file of this chip.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=261


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

ok so with the 25$ air shipping it takes around how long before i get it? any ideas? 
and how long is the sale for on the 263 cat cams?


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Might need a new head. How much for a stock 12v VR head? Does this come with cams? If not, great, just bought 262's from you. Beside that, would the head come with all parts so I can just swap? Also, James, I am sure you know my situation with mailing parts...APO...address. Is the head too heavy to mail?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Notabora2)*

Have shipped VR6 heads to Germany before.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

just recieved my parts. From Cali to Manitoba Canada in 12 days, INCLUDING 4 days of weekends. 
Thanks a ton james
Matt from Winnipeg


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

The 82mm piston set you showed. is that for a stock bore? or for a slight over-bore to a 2.9? thank you. Awesome prices by the way.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (DOHC91GLI)*

its a over bore


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DOHC91GLI)*

1MM overbore on a stock 2.8 ( the piston is from the 2.9 ABV Euro Corrado )


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

@James FST: Can you give me a quote for 
MK4 Jetta VR6
Lower control arm
4 piece R32/TT Bushings
2 rear shock mounts
Front Strut mount and Bearing set
With shipping to my APO Address (zip 09096)

Also your 8mm spark plug wires, are they much better than the original wires and do they fit in the engine cover grooves like the original wires?


_Modified by Notabora2 at 6:52 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

How are the LSD's comin. I recall the person i talked to saying they would be shipped out directly from the guy who makes them at the end of the month (April). Just checkin in...
pistons i got look great I cant wait to put them in.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (dosmas)*

There was a slight delay with Peloquin,the diff should be shipping in 2 weeks.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Are the kolbenshmidt 82mm pistons at this price at the current time. I am curious since the price is 475 and my order placed today has 495.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chai ... ([email protected])*

I will edit the post, the web price is correct. The price has gone up due to the currency exchange rate. Thanks for the order.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chai ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

No thank you for providing good quality oe affordable parts and service.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chai ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chai ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

If someone can contact me. I'm looking to buy ALL necessary pieces to rebuild my 93 corrado vr6 engine. I would like to run the 82MM pistons. the bearings, oil pump, water pump, int. shaft bearings. If someone could either email me with a price on everything I will need. I would also like to run the mk4 head gasket.
[email protected] thanks.



_Modified by DOHC91GLI at 11:21 AM 7-11-2008_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chai ... (DOHC91GLI)*

Im sent.


----------



## XipeR (Aug 14, 2005)

are your performance ignition wires neuspeed?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

No


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Just wondering if there's a package deal for the following:
For OBDII VR6
- Autotech 262 Camshaft
- GIAC Chip (Cam profile)
- Autotech HD Valve Springs
- OEM Lifter Set
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*

- Autotech 262 Camshaft $259.95
- GIAC Chip (Cam profile) $135
- Autotech HD Valve Springs & OEM Lifter Set $195


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

was buying some dealer only parts today, and got asked by the parts guy (after he'd heard that i've got a mk2vr6) "do you know a good place for vw parts?"
gave him the link to your site, hopefully he orders from you too


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

Thanks


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_- Autotech 262 Camshaft $259.95
- GIAC Chip (Cam profile) $135
- Autotech HD Valve Springs & OEM Lifter Set $195


IM Sent with ECU #
Will call on Monday to complete the order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I looked at Wössner 12v VR6 Piston Set 82MM and your site says 8.0:1 and bildon's website says 8.5:1 which is it. Is one going off of the metal gasket and the other the organic one?
I'm looking to buy and it looks like you have free shipping.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

They are 8:0.1 And going with a mk4 HG would make it closer to 8:5.1


_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 9:43 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Cam Specs:
Advertised Duration: TT 268
Intake Duration @.050" 231
Exhaust Duration @.050" 228.9
Lift: INT/ EXH 0.44854
Lobe Center 115
Advertised Duration: CatCams 263
Intake Duration @.050" 231.9
Exhaust Duration @.050" 228.1
Lift: INT/ EXH 0.45421
Lobe Center 115
Advertised Duration: Schrick 268 (older ver)
Intake Duration @.050" 224.9
Exhaust Duration @.050" 224.2
Lift: INT/ EXH .4476/.448
Lobe Center 115
Advertised Duration: DRC 268
Intake Duration @.050" 230
Exhaust Duration @.050" 230
Lift: INT/ EXH 0.441
Lobe Center 112
Advertised Duration: Schrick 264/260
Intake Duration @.050" 223.9
Exhaust Duration @.050" 222.9
Lift: INT/ EXH .447/.439
Lobe Center
Advertised Duration: TT 264/260
Intake Duration @.050" 223.7
Exhaust Duration @.050" 220.6
Lift: INT/ EXH .448/.43925
Lobe Center 115.6
Advertised Duration: TT 258
Intake Duration @.050" 223
Exhaust Duration @.050" 223
Lift: INT/ EXH 0.435
Lobe Center 117
Advertised Duration: FST 256 (older ver)
Intake Duration @.050" 222
Exhaust Duration @.050" 222
Lift: INT/ EXH 0.432
Lobe Center 118
Advertised Duration: FST 256
Intake Duration @.050" 222
Exhaust Duration @.050" 222
Lift: INT/ EXH 0.440
Lobe Center 118
Advertised Duration: Schrick 260
Intake Duration @.050" 221.8
Exhaust Duration @.050" 221.2
Lift: INT/ EXH .448/.43925
Lobe Center 117
Advertised Duration: Autotech 262
Intake Duration @.050" 220
Exhaust Duration @.050" 220
Lift: INT/ EXH 0.440
Lobe Center 118.5
Advertised Duration: CatCams 261 ( Turbo Grind )
Intake Duration @.040" 222
Exhaust Duration @.040" 222
Lift: INT/ EXH 0.441
Lobe Center 117
cant find the cam doctor sheet @ .050

Advertised Duration: CatCams 256 ( old turbo grind)
Intake Duration @.040" 222
Exhaust Duration @.040" 222
Lift: INT/ EXH 0.443
Lobe Center 117
cant find the cam doctor sheet @ .050


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (new2vdubVR6)*

Sent IM.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (dirtymanpon)*

Replied


----------



## vdub319 (Oct 16, 2006)

hey man do you by any chance make 3 liter pistons for a vr6 12 valve?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (vdub319)*

We can supply those in 83MM and 83.50MM. Both high and low compression ratio's.


----------



## vdub319 (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what would be best for a 3 liter vr6 turbo?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub319)*

The TT 268 has performed well in turbo applications.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=256


----------



## heliosjones (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Do you recommend getting the CAT valve spring kit with the CAT 261s or a H/D valve sping kit with FST 266/256s. Lastly, should I get titanium retainers if I get either of them?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (heliosjones)*

Im sent. Go with the TT 268 and the Supertech H/D springs.
Cams
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=256
Springs
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=476
Retainers
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=208


----------



## heliosjones (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Thanks for the help. All ordered up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (heliosjones)*

Your welcome.


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

just picked up a project, its a 2000 vw jetta glx vr6.
The car has about 82,000 miles. 
From the looks of it everything is stock, what can you guys recommend that will need to be replaced or what should be replaced at such high miles.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*

sent message http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black6ixxx (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Just want everyone to know I got cams and coilovers from these guys, the coils are on backorder(so I can't bug him every week







about em) but I ordered the cams on amonday and had them in my hand on a wed, and Im a long ways a way. Great costomer service! 2:thumbup: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dutchGTIdriver (Jan 10, 2009)

oh! mk4 chip is interesting, whats the power gains on the giac chip??.. and this is good for a mk4 99.5 vr?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (dutchGTIdriver)*

From The GIAC site, 7-10 hp and 10-12 ft-lbs gain.


----------



## dutchGTIdriver (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

any good deals for the giac chip? good price and i might greatly consider it.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (dutchGTIdriver)*

Shipping might kill the deal, Go to a local GIAC dealer as the mk4 can be flash loaded.


----------



## Denver_Larry (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another bump for a great seller!
I wish I had started coming to these guys sooner, I've had lots of frustrating experiences with the other guys. 2 recent orders and both were shipped right away, packed well, and were exactly as described.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Denver_Larry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Denver_Larry* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another bump for a great seller!
I wish I had started coming to these guys sooner, I've had lots of frustrating experiences with the other guys. 2 recent orders and both were shipped right away, packed well, and were exactly as described.









Agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OldE28 (Oct 12, 2009)

James .... Thanks for all the GREAT GERMAN PARTS at GREAT SO CAL PRICES!!! I;ll definatley be back for some fun stuff in the future... and i'll make sure i get your special mac tool back after the job .... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4602637 this is my semi stock vr6 build thread


----------



## EuroProjeks (Aug 14, 2007)

doing a vrt build was wondering what low comp pistons u offer


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (EuroProjeks)*

81-83.50MM sizes. Various compression ratios.
Wossner, JE and Wiseco.


----------



## Diehardmk2 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

im looking for a timing chain kit for a 93 corrado vr6 with distributor. can that be switched too coilpack?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Diehardmk2)*









http://www.fourseasontuning.com/?product=14

Can be switched to a coilpack.


----------



## Master J (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

thank you for the help. led me onto the right track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i will be making my purchases within the next week or so.


----------



## Diehardmk2 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Master J)*

how do you convert too coilpack?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Diehardmk2)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3934082


----------



## Diehardmk2 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

that timing kit was for the distributor motor right..? the one you posted the pic and link..


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Diehardmk2)*

Yes above. The timing cover might need a few threads tapped.


----------



## Diehardmk2 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

i have to do this mod with this chain kit?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Diehardmk2)*

Yes, its the updated version.


----------



## Diehardmk2 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

ok i guess the dont make a chain that needs no mods. like there all updated now..?


----------



## barrygti (Mar 28, 2007)

I sent an email through website on Friday, but here it is again
Can you price me the following parts for early AAA engine:

Dual chain timing kit - 
HD Valve Springs - 
Valve Stem oil seals -
Head gasket Set - 
Head bolts standard and ARP please - 

I would also require shipping to New Zealand, can you quote me on that?

Regards,
Barry.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (barrygti)*

Freight quote will be done on monday.
195 or 169.95
119.99
12 for 12
110
45.99 or 224.95


----------



## Boosted Bunny (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Sent PM a couple of days ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted Bunny)*

Replied, sorry for the delay.


----------



## vwkamshaft (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

just found everything i need to order for my build. will be ordering very shortly.


----------



## effdbmx1 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Four seasons is awesome. I got both front and back r32 control arm bushings for just $42 and shipping was really fast. Most others sell just the rear bushing for $35 plus shipping
Thanks you guys


----------



## timberland20 (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you deliver parts for a 2.9 abv engine?
A headgasket set a bottom end gasketset. 
Red wireset for distrubutor. And a chain set.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (timberland20)*

Yes, you can send an email for a shipping quote and payment details.


----------



## redrocket18 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, ... (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

just bought your cooling kit for my 1993 slc engine with late model and it is already shipped ty great sight have bought from it many times and great service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sporty_66 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey, can you IM me some info on the giac chip for a mk4? Such as the gains and any complications(also how to install). Also I'm in Canada(Quebec) so if your able an approx. shipping cost? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sporty_66*

I would try to find a local GiAC dealer. The MK4 can be flashloaded unlike a MK3 where the chip Must be mailed. Here is a link to GIAC.

http://giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=69


----------



## vee-dubjettavr6 (Aug 23, 2007)

:cheers: to fast shipping and competitive prices. Keep it goin.


----------



## 1stRabbit (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm looking to do a timing chain and guides and have the following planned for a 2000 Jetta 12v VR6:

Timing chains and guides
Clutch kit (+ throwout bearing)
Stock Flywheel replacement
Flywheel install kit with seals
Crack pipe cooling kit w/ Thermostat housing, thermostat + others
Waterpump

What else might you recommend to replace while i've got everything apart?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: 1stRabbit*

268 Cams
Lifters and HD springs
Consider the Auotech Steel Billet FW instead of the stock weight one.

Inspect an decide on the following: serp belt, maybe some plugs, plug wires and a fuel filter.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

New Product Added










VR6 Skid Plate $219.95




BOLT ON FOR EASY INSTALL

NO DRILLING REQUIRED ON VR6 SUB FRAMES

NO NEED TO REMOVE FOR OIL CHANGES

BUILT IN BOTTLE OPENER:beer:

MADE IN U.S.A.


----------



## redraddo92 (Jan 12, 2009)

just got some great parts from four seasons tuning with a very quick shipment and outstanding help i look forward to buying more parts from them


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

thats a badass skid plate. although promoting our alcoholism while we work on cars...hmmm...i dig it:laugh:


----------



## phat dub (Apr 14, 2009)

hey guys im having a hard time to find a vr6 any help guys?


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

bump for fast friendly service best prices around helping the vrt get started. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


- big booster bill


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

BUMP for the shop that has putting BIG BOOSTER BILL on the map


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Black Friday Sale*

Steel Billet Flywheel Sale $60 off 240MM and $40.00 Off 228MM. Includes free ground in the lower 48. Phone orders only. offer Valid until 3:00 PST

714 997 5842


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

best parts and service around! bump


----------



## BakgwaiArty (Dec 23, 2009)

So my headgasket is leaking. Plan on changing it. I have a mk3. 12 v vr6. 
I need 
Mk4 headgasket and arp head bolts. Anything else I really need to change it?


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Buy my head and turn it into a bvh with james. He's the man. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Pricing gone up since this thread was created. Are there any specials on internal parts for after the holidays?


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

he has the best prices around... oh free shipping too... 

Everything... A+ 

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

James is holding down the duke city! He's got us garage junkies saving thousands from the stealership! 

Got clutches, got timing chains, got fourseasontuning.com?

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VDUb0714 (Nov 23, 2004)

are the supertech h/d valve springs and INA lifter deal still available? also are the INA the lightweight lifters?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

The LW set and springs are 229.95. The 195 kit was a standard weight Ina lifter.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DAVEY POO (Mar 27, 2011)

are those forged pistons?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Cast are $495


----------



## DAVEY POO (Mar 27, 2011)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Cast are $495


thank you


----------



## DAVEY POO (Mar 27, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## q1w2e3r4t5y6u7i8o9p0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been trying to do research on cams for my 12v vr6, but the more i read about which are good for turbo setups/s/c setups, the more confused i get. Could you recommend what kind of cams i should get? I've got the vf engineering s/c stage 3 kit on the car right now


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: q1w2e3r4t5y6u7i8o9p0*

If you keep the vf/giac software and can get a cam version update then no more than the autotech 262.


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## dubn4evr (Jan 21, 2008)

*cams*

DRC??????


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

dubn4evr said:


> DRC??????


Do you have a question?


----------



## FatLipDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey im looking for a timing chain kit for my obd2 12v vr6 asap!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FatLipDubs*

What is your engine #? or if the valve cover is off is it a dual or single upper chain?


----------



## FatLipDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

damn... i thought that just by knowing that it was obd2 you would 
know if its single or dual. ill have to take the manifold off i guess. ill pm u once i get it done this weekend


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FatLipDubs*

Or there is a sticker on the passenger side of the valve cover. If the # is 217,000 and below it is a dual and if above 217,001 is a single. Both types were made OBD2.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## pio.jimmy (Feb 16, 2011)

running any deals on vr clutch kits with timing chain kit?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

what type of clutch kit?


----------



## mackay (Apr 4, 2011)

just wondering if you do payments by phone. I am from canada and paypal will not let me add a shipping address to the US( I live 35 mins from the border and have an address in houlton ME)


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: mackay*

A phone order will have to be done. Hours are 10:30- 6:30 M-F.


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Mr. Z

Got your car tip of the day...

Keep your wheels and stance like your women... Phat Lips ready to Poke!

:thumbup:


----------



## APCXxstovetopxX (Jul 9, 2009)

any specific sales for black friday? looking to order cams/springs/lifters


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

The lifter spring combo is already discounted $25.00 and the cams are discounted $65, all of the parts come with free shipping and that is worth about another 10-25 depending on your location.

262 cams $254.99
http://fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=156&product_code=10109460K

lifter and hd spring combo. $210
http://fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=123&product_code=12VLIFTERASTHDSPRINGS

Black friday bonus I will uprgrade the plain cam tool to one with a built in bottle opener.


----------



## mtn_dub (Jun 23, 2009)

APCXxstovetopxX said:


> any specific sales for black friday? looking to order cams/springs/lifters


:thumbup: wantin to know when sales are as well


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

mtn_dub said:


> :thumbup: wantin to know when sales are as well


best prices around hands down... beating out everyone! This guy is the best...


----------



## mtn_dub (Jun 23, 2009)

are the vr6 DRC 268 cams in stock? id like to order a set of those as well as HD valve springs and lifter combo if the sale doesnt end anytime soon


----------



## jcorm (Sep 29, 2009)

So I ordered the lifter and HD spring combo last saturday and received the package today.
The only problem is that I only received the springs!! 
I don't know if you just forgot to include the lifters in the package or what?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: jcorm*

Did not forget, we sold out of the standard lifters and had more on order.

I had the lifters drop shipped so they should have arrived on the same day. I will get a tracking number on monday for those.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: mtn_dub*

Still waiting for the DRC cams. I will update the website when the cams are back in stock.


----------



## jcorm (Sep 29, 2009)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Did not forget, we sold out of the standard lifters and had more on order.
> 
> I had the lifters drop shipped so they should have arrived on the same day. I will get a tracking number on monday for those.


Ok sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## mtn_dub (Jun 23, 2009)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Still waiting for the DRC cams. I will update the website when the cams are back in stock.


Deal :thumbup: I sent him an email as well through his site


----------



## -..- (Feb 21, 2012)

just ordered a timing chain set...thanx!


----------



## -..- (Feb 21, 2012)

got my kit yesterday thanx guys!


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Got any 02a shifter bushings in stock, rebuild kit? shifter is sloppy as all hell...


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

I would like to thank 4 Seasons delivering my lower control arm links in a timely manner and great customer service. The person I talked to was helpful and polite. Great service great prices thanks 4 seasons for being another superb VW Aftermarket parts company.


----------



## 92jetta9a (Apr 3, 2007)

Just placed another order from you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> www.fourseasontuning.com


Best Spot Holding builds down from coast to coast... A+ for FST


----------



## Fellippe Chiari (Mar 27, 2012)

*VR6 Cam*

I'm interested buy 262 & INA option
Does it come 2 cams, 12 lifters and tool?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes, the long and short 12v cams and 12 standard weight INA lifters, along with a Four Season Tuning cam tool (with built it bottle opener).

Keep in mind that tool is never to be used for torquing the cam gear bolts.
The Bentley manual specifically mentions to use of the hex portion on the cams. Put your wrench on the hex, and a socket on the bolt to loosen or tighten the cam gear bolts.
The cam cool is only used for verifying cam alignment only.


----------



## Fellippe Chiari (Mar 27, 2012)

*VR6 Cams*

Let me know your email.


----------



## xjetx88 (Nov 16, 2011)

just ordered a timing chain kit from you guys, any estimate of when i will get it by?


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Do you all sell over sized pistons? Looking to drop compression to at least 9:1.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes, please check out or website for available pistons. 
Keep in mind that the CR listed was used with the older fiber head gasket, a MLS gasket will raise the CR .5 points. 

Custom pistons are available for an additional cost, please contact James at the shop for further information.


----------



## Cristos (Jun 15, 2006)

Can you get Intermediate shaft bearings for a VR6, thrust bearings, and how much for arp rod bolts? 
Thanks.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Check out our website, these are listed. 

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=481&product_code=204-6006 

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=328&product_code=0265019367.0215217338 

Glyco thrust bearings are $20 for 4 pieces, currently not listed separately on our site.


----------



## Cristos (Jun 15, 2006)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Check out our website, these are listed.
> 
> http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=481&product_code=204-6006
> 
> ...


 Thanks, they have been purchased.


----------



## Broshi (May 22, 2011)

Any deals for the whole shebang? 

268s (preferably TT) 
HD valve springs and associated lifters 
Timing chain kit
Head gasket set
Associated cam tune
Stage 2 clutch kit with lightweight flywheel
ARP full set (rod, main, head)
Possibly pistons and rings? 

Might have to do a rebuild and would love to upgrade while keeping costs you know? Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Broshi said:


> Any deals for the whole shebang?
> 
> 268s (preferably TT)
> HD valve springs and associated lifters
> ...


Forged or cast pistons? What bore and comp ratio?

Please contact us at the shop to discus your build, contact info is on the 1st page of this tread.


----------



## Broshi (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys! :wave:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

James replied to your email.
Thank you.


----------



## camhockey123 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Sale: New VR6 Cams, Pistons, Timing Chain Kits, Gaskets, Giac Chips, Valve spri*

Do you guys sell a complete afp vr6 timing chain kit? Hardware and all? Also quick question, will i need to replace my cam sprockets as well?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

camhockey123 said:


> Do you guys sell a complete afp vr6 timing chain kit? Hardware and all? Also quick question, will i need to replace my cam sprockets as well?


 No need to replace the cam gears unless the teeth are damaged. 
We currently do not have a complete hardware kit, those items are dealer sourced. 
You can try your local dealer to purchase them, but unless they are damaged they do not require replacement. 

The only bolts that require replacement are the cam gear bolts and IM shaft bolts (they are the same part #). 
We stock those because we also service vehicles here in our shop.


----------



## lilgreenmk3 (Dec 15, 2011)

Bump.... for 4seasons as they came through with my cams today :thumbup:

Thanks James Eric Adrian


----------



## lilgreenmk3 (Dec 15, 2011)

Bump.. again. Cams installed and pulling great 

Next is that down pipe James lol 

That's already on my next to do list


----------



## lilgreenmk3 (Dec 15, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## lilgreenmk3 (Dec 15, 2011)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Four Season Tuning (Jul 22, 2014)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## swrider77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Quick question concerning Timing Chains. I see that you guys carry them, but what is the difference, in quality, between the one piece OEM and others that are sold where you need to put them together, like the ones sold on ECS Tunning.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

swrider77 said:


> Quick question concerning Timing Chains. I see that you guys carry them, but what is the difference, in quality, between the one piece OEM and others that are sold where you need to put them together, like the ones sold on ECS Tunning.


The obvious difference is strength in the one piece chain, no master link to fail.

No real advantage to a master link unless the tech is lazy to do a full timing job. 
The trans must be removed to replace the lower timing components, these should be replace as the plastic rails and tensioners are prone to failure.


----------



## vcampg (Aug 24, 2007)

IN


----------



## Blac01 (Jan 24, 2015)

*timing chain failure build*

Hello, I would like to inquire about your timing chain kits. also I need arp head studs and a head gasket. I have my cylinder head ready for a reinstall thanks. also I would like to mention I am having difficulty with the mobile version of your site. this is for a 2001 GTI VR6 12V MK4. Thano you for your time.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Chain kit.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/182/2/0/561/singleupperchainsetafp-vr6-timing-chain-set-mk4-afp.html

Head gasket set with intake manifold (upper and lower) gaskets.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/182...-head-gasket-set-mk4-afp-fits-12v-vr6-vw.html

ARP head studs.
http://www.fourseasontuning.com/182/2/0/483/204-4705-arp-uc-head-stud-kit-fits-12v-vr6.html

Just an FYI, ignore if you already knew this.

The upper timing chain cover must be machined at the same time as the head.
This is required to prevent leaks and also because of the alignment dowels used.
I've seen many cars through the years where they failed to machine the upper cover. 
Some shade tree mechanics or even shops have crushed the dowels in order to get the cover to fit.

Thanks for the feedback about the mobile issues, I passed it along to our web developer.


----------



## a81sturmer (Jan 3, 2011)

wrong forum. 
Classified is elsewhere.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## swtnlow (Oct 8, 2009)

*vr6*

I Have a 97 passat vr6 an the headgasket is starting to leak. What else should i do while its apart? i wanna do clutch chains cams valve guides and seals? anything else? lifters valve springs? thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Consider replacing the stock fiber head gasket with a MLS metal head gasket.
The reason for this is that the fiber head gasket was prone to failure and it would saturate with coolant.
This often caused pitting on the heads surface for the exhaust ports. If they are deep, the head would have to be welded and shaved.

If you want the MLS gasket, your machine shop will have to know this in advance as RA will be different than a fiber head gasket.
MLS requires a near mirror finish where a fiber gasket would require a rougher surface finish.
Also don't forget to take your upper timing cover to the machinist, he will shave that cover at the same time as the head.
Failing to do this will cause a miss-alignment of the dowel pins, I've seen numerous engines come through the shop with crushed dowels.

Now depending on the mileage of the vehicle, there are several things to check and replace as needed.
Coolant hoses fail from the inside out, unless there is an abrasion externally.
Striations is the name of the internal failure, you can identify it using your finger and visually inspect it.
Black residue on your fingers indicates the hose has started to fail, if you bend the hose inwards you should see the striations (tears in the rubber).
Replace those hoses with striations.

Keep in mind, that there are no aftermarket silicone hose kits for a B4 Passat. The Mk3 hose kit would be the closest, but the two radiator hoses are different, the rest of the kit is the same.

For piece of mind while you have the head off, replace the lower block gaskets and seals.
Replace the thermostat housing, crack pipe and possibly the heater core.

With plastic, you want to examine the condition and color. If the black plastic has turned beige then you really should replace it. It's only a matter of time before it fails at the most inopportune time.
Once you replace your heater core, examine the condition of the blend door foam, your vehicles age indicates that it should have some foam rot. It's common and repair is by replacing the foam with closed cell foam. Do not buy it from VW as they will sell your tiny strips of foam, go to the craft store and purchase Foamies or other similar brand closed cell foam. It is the stuff that is used by kids for making foam crafts.

Examine your fan belt, this tiny two rib serpentine belt drives the slave fan.
Check your belt tensioner pulley (pulley not sold separately unless you get an aftermarket aluminum version).
Replace your water pump.
Replace the serpentine belt.
Motor mount sag, replace with stock or poly if you desire.
Trans mount stock or poly if you desire.

Some items I mention are done as a precaution, but as part of your routine maintenance, inspect everything that is a common wear item and replace as needed.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning (Oct 22, 2005)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## bavarianwrench (Apr 17, 2014)

*AES in a 1997 Eurovan*

Hello 
I have a Eurovan and live in Denver. I am 5000 feet above sea level and will use the van primarily for trips to the mountains. The bulk of its use will be around 7000' with a few 9000' passes crossed every weekend. This will be a weekend use, full camper, not overloaded, but usually carrying about 800 to 1000 pounds of people, dogs, and gear. I have an AES disassembled at the shop now. It needs, the block bored, pistons, and cams. Since I'm going to buy new parts. I want to get the best for where I live and play. I am thinking that I want some higher compression pistons because we can get away with it in the thin air up here? The block is pretty ragged and I think it will be more than .5 to clean it up? What do you recommend for piston(max bore) and cam combo? The block I bought came from back east. Humidity and rust has made the stock cams useless as well as put some pitting in the cyl bore. One of the reasons I ask what you recommend is, I have no experience with what the Eurovan cooling System can keep in check once modded. Stock I have had no problems cooling. I'm rebuilding because there is a ton of metal in the oil filter from the chain and guides. I don't want to build a problem. Cooling systems at altitude react very differently from those at sea level. I'm curious to hear your recommendations and do you know of a few mountain goat builds out there?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## lilgreenmk3 (Dec 15, 2011)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------

